# Stolen Items & Serial Numbers



## distant.star (Jun 16, 2015)

.
Lensprotogo has issued a list of items stolen and serial numbers. Might want to check this if you're buying used...

https://www.lensprotogo.com/serial-numbers-of-stolen-gear-from-half-million-dollar-rental-heist/


----------

